# What is it worth? 12" x 12" x 20' walnut beam 100 + years old



## stun007ks (Feb 17, 2012)

I recently discovered several 20' long beams at a old remote site that were used as sill plates for a large barn. A little scraping with a pocket knife revealed that they were walnut. There are holes thru the beams where they were bolted to a foundation, but overall are in good shape considering they have been exposed to the weather for a long long time. I know the construction period for this was around 1890 to possible 1910. Advise wanted on possible markets for these, I hate to cut these in any smaller sections, but moving from where they are located is going to be a challange with my present minimal equipment. I have larger equipment available but at a much greater expense. I have no other way to mill something of this length except a chainsaw mill, and would I want to mill them anyways???? Does anyone know a market for these?? Would they be worth more above bd ft price because of there length??


----------



## MHouse1028 (Feb 17, 2012)

that would make some nice lumber once resawed..really not sure what it's worth but im willing to bet you could do very well selling it on craigslist...would love to see pictures


----------



## stun007ks (Feb 17, 2012)

I have no way to resaw something of that length other than CSM, hate to lose that much wood in kerf loss. I am still working on deal with land owner and trying to figure out a price that is fair to both of us. Will post pics once they are secure at my property, but that could be awhile, as it's going to take some time to accomplish that task.


----------



## Talltom (Feb 17, 2012)

Unless you know of a lodge that needs a really big fireplace mantel or someone building a timberframe that needs a walnut beam of this length, you won't lose much value cutting them in half, especially if you can increase the yield from resawing them. Longer lengths have extra value as timbers or framing lumber, but that's sort of a waste for walnut. One high value use would be wide plank flooring, and 10ft length would be plenty. Same with furniture grade lumber. Width has more value than length in these applications. Flooring would allow use of boards with "character." In fact, it would probably be preferred. 

There should be several sources for reclaimed walnut flooring on the web and you can work backwards from the price for the finished product.


----------



## DaltonPaull (Feb 17, 2012)

Out here people are known to pay premium prices for reclaimed lumber or architectural pieces. I could see finding the right market and not having too much trouble getting $10/bf for it - not that I expect you to pay anything close to that.

Dalton


----------



## brian660 (Feb 18, 2012)

make good mantle`s, could get 3 out of a 20 foot beam if you cut em each at 6'8"

if removing it in one piece is going to cost you alot more money I wouldnt bother.


----------



## PheasantHunter (Feb 18, 2012)

One option is to put in on Craigslist or other free ads and see what people offer for it. Just a thougth, I did it with an item and got more than I expected (or would have priced it at).


----------



## Reese E. (Aug 9, 2012)

*Walnut Beams*

Do you still have them available? My advice is to look up Montana Reclaimed Lumber Co. and see if they are interested in buying them. They specialize in purchasing and selling reclaimed lumber.


----------



## brookpederson (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes pictures please. 12" by 12" by twenty foot! That came from a beast of a log, I want to see a picture of that log. I'm happy to get a 8' to 10' clear walnut log, imagine a 20'er
Awsome


----------



## Akrakovsky (Sep 25, 2013)

*Wallnut Beams*



stun007ks said:


> I recently discovered several 20' long beams at a old remote site that were used as sill plates for a large barn. A little scraping with a pocket knife revealed that they were walnut. There are holes thru the beams where they were bolted to a foundation, but overall are in good shape considering they have been exposed to the weather for a long long time. I know the construction period for this was around 1890 to possible 1910. Advise wanted on possible markets for these, I hate to cut these in any smaller sections, but moving from where they are located is going to be a challange with my present minimal equipment. I have larger equipment available but at a much greater expense. I have no other way to mill something of this length except a chainsaw mill, and would I want to mill them anyways???? Does anyone know a market for these?? Would they be worth more above bd ft price because of there length??



Did you ever sell these? If not, I would be interested. How many are there?


----------

